# Photoshop, SAI and OC, oh my!



## Mirth (Apr 10, 2008)

Hullo folks,

I am primarily a photoshop artist, know the tool well, perfectly happy with it...however...

I like the sketching and drawing tools in SAI and OpenCanvas and I'm considering buying one of them.  I *might* be convinced to buy both, but I'd rather not since about 99% of the functionality would be replicated.  And, I HATE having a drawing pipeline that goes something like :

<sketch>OC -><ink>SAI-><color>Photoshop

The only REAL reason SAI is even in the running is because of it's line art layer.  I can't use it to color and it's mystical symbols on all the brushes make them practically impossible to remember or use.  The only thing I like is that in SAI, I can ink and clean very quickly, going from sketch to lineart and then save the SAI as a PSD for coloring in Photoshop.

Now, OC (4.5) has massively great brushes, can also save as photoshop PSD and has, in my opinion, a crisper feel for coloring.  But, I can't ink in it.  That is, I can't ink any better in it than I do in photoshop currently.  In fact, photoshop is the clear winner since I can create polylines and bezier curves.  Sketch tools are great.  The events feature is kinda cute too.  Unfortunately tho, since I have photoshop, there isn't much I need from OC outside of sketching tools.

If I'm missing an inking layer or something in OC, then please let me know!  Or if you would be so kind, please share an example of your inking pipeline.

Anyway, so my question to the folks at large are, between SAI and OC, is there a compelling feature that I'm missing between the two that would make one a clear winner of the other?

Thank you for taking the time to read!


----------

